# Happy Talk Like Shakespeare Day,



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thou beslubbering knotty-pated clack-dish! 

(I'm sure somebody will figure out how to make this train-related.)


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A train ! A train..My kingdom for a train!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Methinks ye have too much time on thy hands.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To "G" or not to "G..." 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Methinks ye have too much time on thy hands."

Forsooth!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer 
The slings and arrows of power to the tracks, 
Or to take up batteries against a sea of advice.. 

Ducking. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It is better to have loved trains once, than to never have loved trains at all!! Oh Geez my feet are Longfellows and me can't shake a spear anymore!! Regal


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Romeo, if you lay a hand on my Juliet ( a Gauge 1 live steam loco designed by LBSC), you won't be breathing when you hit the floor.

/s/ Juliet's Dad


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A lass poor York !!!! Thy train hath runeth a ground.


Romeo Romeo Where fort ar thou Romeo?


I beeth behind the castle. My shay has runeth a ground.

Oh gast She hath drinkith my smoke potion


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

and Gentlemen abed this day in England shall hold their manhoods cheap ,when any speak, who steamed with us upon St Asters day! 

Gordon.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil, that's good.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We few, we happy few, we band of brothers....


----------

